# Intimidator - Orange. Bch



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

My buddy is looking to fill some spots to take this boat for tuna next weekend. If your interested, please contact him directly. I'm not able to make this one, as I will be at the international rod building show.



Boat



His contact info is in this thread. Contact Info











.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Anybody wanting to make a tuna trip needs to jump on this Johnny will put you on them!


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

+1 went with capt johnny last year killed the tuna


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

I would strongly recommend fishing with Johnny! You'll not only catch all the yellowfin you want but you'll have a great time with that crew!


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

No doubt Johnny is as good as they get anybody that hasn't been should def get on this trip!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have known Johnny for many years. You can't go wrong fishing with him.


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

We have been fishing with Johnny for a couple of years and have never seen a better operation; never fails to put us on the big tuna!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

He told me tonight, he wasn't able to fill the trip. Sounds like it would have been a good time


----------

